# Disbudding box



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I gotta disbud my babies, and wondered if anyone here had plans/measurements for a disbudding box? My hubby can build it easily tonight if I can tell him what I need.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

For nubians btw . . . shoulda said that lol!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, I think I read on here a long time ago that someone puts them between their knees and has a towel over them to keep them down . . . I would be interested in that is someone knows what I am talking about and can point me in the right direction.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a headpiece with plans for building one. http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/k ... g-box.html

If you don't want the headpiece the dimensions are here, and a photo that shows the exterior dimensions. http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/k ... g-box.html. There is a flat 2x4 cross piece inside that is about 5.5 inches from the top and 7.5 inches from the front. If the kids are small you stuff straw or blankets or anything like that so their feet aren't hanging.

The handle in the picture is a problem, because you can sit on the box to do it, but that doesn't work too well with the handle. I took it off. It is a pain.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

We put the kids on the carpet lying between our legs with a towel over their shoulders and under our legs. Place their head on a soft pillow and while I hold their head, hubby burns. Years ago I used a box and notice that this way seems less stressful than the box. I think because they are lying down and can't move they accept it better. I know everyone has their own way, but we prefer this. here is a post that covers the same questions.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=18657&hilit=+disbudding&start=60


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That is what I was looking for, thank you! I think I will try it like that . . . it will be my first time and I think I will do it tonight as mine are a week old now and need done. Especially the little boy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think Fiasco Farm has a good template. onder:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, better get the little boy done. We just did our last boy at 8 days old and we waited til then cause we had company for a few days but now I can see that we should have done him at least 3 or 4 days sooner. His little horns were up too far and I am not sure if we got them all. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Got them done . . . worst job ever! But we did ok  Got a good copper ring around them. His buds were not too big, so hopefully we didn't wait to long. The doeling's bud were hard to find even with a shaved head! They were tiny so I think she will be just fine. she is only about 4 to 5 pounds though, and I don't think he is bigger than 6 to 7 pounds. 

I liked the towel method, it seemed to work for us. I think with a lot of goats I would get tired of kneeling, but with only 2 it worked great! Hubby did help hold their head and put downward pressure on their shoulders to keep them still.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

peggy said:


> Years ago I used a box and notice that this way seems less stressful than the box.


Yep! I know I am late to the party but want to add my :2cents: 
My hubby built a really nice kid box. We used it last year and it seemed like they were often shocky and floppy after we were done. I would sometimes have to stimulate them to get them walking. I think maybe we were strangling them.
Anyway, we had one this year who was too small for the box so I sat on the milk stand with a feed bag on my lap (in case of a slip of the iron). I hold the kid as still as possible; he holds the head and burns. Since the one time we have continued this method and they have all just jumped down and run to Mama after.
Glad you got it done. :thumbup:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the one I built... it was easy peasy and works great!

http://goatdairylibrary.org/Kid%20Box.pdf


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My hubby built me this really nice box with a handmade headpiece and I have yet to use it...it simply doesn't work.
When I disbudded my first this year, I "Sleeved" the kids, took a sweatshirt sleeve and put the kid in it with their legs foldeed under them and the cuff at the base of their heads, held them on my lap under my left arm and was able to disbud on my own, worked well too except that with my firsts I didn't hold the iron on long enough....each of them went right back to mama and have done very well.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just put them on the floor so they're laying down with their legs tucked under them and then sit on them. Then I hold them down just behind the head to burn. I know, it sounds cruel, but it works well and is over within seconds.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Devin said:


> Also, I think I read on here a long time ago that someone puts them between their knees and has a towel over them to keep them down . . . I would be interested in that is someone knows what I am talking about and can point me in the right direction.


That is kinda what I do minus the towel. I will have to take photos next time.

I hold the kid between my legs right above my knees. Wear jeans and a thick glove on my left hand (I am right handed) hold the kids head securly and safely to the side with ear back and do one side then readjust my hand and do the other. I find it quick and easy and have wondered how in a disbudding box they are still enough to have no issues.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I find it quick and easy and have wondered how in a disbudding box they are still enough to have no issues.


The box just holds their body and keeps them from pulling their head away from you... you press down on their head holding their chin tight against the rest and thats what immobilizes their head. I think it works well for one person disbudding because you dont have to hold the entire kid still just push down on the head as you apply the iron but I wouldnt say its a necessity, same thing can be accomplished by sitting on them I suppose..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

jaycee said:


> freedomstarfarm said:
> 
> 
> > I find it quick and easy and have wondered how in a disbudding box they are still enough to have no issues.
> ...


I dont sit on them I am standing. :wink: 
I am sure the boxes work well since so many people continue to use them.  I just love the ease of holding them.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha- you guys are going to laugh at me, but I wrap mine in a old fleece lined horse shipping boot. 
After I make the little goat burrito, I place them on the ground between my legs, hold them with my knees, and put a towel under their head to cushion them. 
Shave, disbud, and go! Pretty simple for us here, but I have only had to do around 20 at a time.


----------

